# Offgrid settlement



## NeroMaximvs (Nov 21, 2021)

Hey I was wondering if anyone has heard of groups of people finding ghost towns and reviving them as homesteads or little independent communities? I currently live in ontario and I know of a few of these ghost towns spread throughout the province and abroad. My childhood was spent on a franco-ontarian amish farm and have enough of a background to start up such a project but I would love to have it become a functioning community full of anarchist and people who want a life free from a materialistic culture void of any direction. I'd be down to join one or even arrange to claim a ghost town and invite close friends and family to attempt this


----------



## Big George W (Nov 23, 2021)

This is actually a pretty good question, and some searches via the world wide web have provided me with little or nothing concrete, except that in some countries it was indeed possible to do so, with refugees.

I just checked to see the amount of Ghost towns in the U.S. and was surprised at the amount which still exist.

Even in my own state, there's more than I thought there would be, including a couple I've actually been to.

The Homestead Act appears to be long over with, but apparently many states still give land away.
How many of those have Ghost towns on them, that I do not know.

I'm hoping that someone who knows more about these kinds of things chimes in, as I'm now curious myself.

I mean, something like The Slabs could be considered an example of what the original poster is looking for, correct ??


----------



## japanarchist (Nov 25, 2021)

Yes, I know for sure this is happening in different parts of Spain. There have even been a few users on here who have posted about their experiences squatting ghost towns.


----------



## EJ1312 (Nov 25, 2021)

Hit me up. 

I have interest and know locations located near deux riviere ontario.

Ottawa valley


----------



## Sleyeborg (Nov 27, 2021)

If you can find a group of people irl who aren't dysfunctional af, then good luck. The internet is a mirror of the real world. I think really you must be an artist and a special person- a charismatic leader in their prime. Only this kind of human can create a community in the dwindling days before we recede irrelevant into the night. 


Communities are hard to start. Hard to maintain. Ghost towns are nowhere near supply chains. But honestly I'd be down to lend a hand if the bones are there. New Mexico has a pretty good ghost town I know of.


----------



## EJ1312 (Dec 31, 2021)

Here is a Location


----------



## DaytimeDream (May 26, 2022)

I know construction and basic wildlife stuff I am also willing to lend a hand to start this endeavor


----------

